# Best working desktop on FreeBSD



## Windmill (May 17, 2014)

What's the best working desktop on FreeBSD? I mean the one that works better in FreeBSD and has all of its functions, like automount, etc.


----------



## vermaden (May 31, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> What's the best working desktop on FreeBSD. I mean the one who works better in FreeBSD and has all of his functions, like automount, ecc...


You can use sysutils/automount without any desktop environment.


----------



## fonz (May 31, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> What's the best working desktop on FreeBSD? I mean the one that works better in FreeBSD and has all of its functions, like automount, etc.


automount is a thing in its own right. It's not part of the desktop, but it usually comes bundled with larger desktop environments such as KDE and Xfce. In fact, those two appear to be the most popular ready-to-go desktop environments, but I can't comment on how well they work with FreeBSD because I don't use them (I assemble my own environment).


----------



## shepper (May 31, 2014)

They all have their strengths and weaknesses.  In general, more features = more bloat, less responsive, more security issues etc.  The beauty of the BSD's is that you can just install what you need.  I would recommend you peruse this Thread 35308.  The author builds a lightweight desktop and lists numerous options including automount.


----------



## CyberBSD (Jul 24, 2014)

I am a system administrator and I use FreeBSD/Xfce as a desktop PC at work (my personal choice). FreeBSD/Xfce satisfies me totally and  it is funny to see when [X]Ub...u based desktops (Linux) of my co-workers crash 1-2 times a day when my BSD desktop works a few days in a row (hello old days ).

FreeBSD has all things required by me and my job. 

FreeBSD is stable because it isn't a "pre-installed OS including services". You install, configure and run what YOU want, not the developers/vendors of the OS. So if something goes wrong you have a clue what could cause the problem because you learn the OS (FreeBSD) when you install and configure necessary packages/services.

In my opinion if you don't plan to play games then FreeBSD is really a good choice.

FreeBSD isn't a Linux and Linux isn't FreeBSD but when I fix some problem on a Linux based server, my FreeBSD experience helps me (no I am not a certified admin, I just know a bit more than a regular user).

Hail to FreeBSD and Ukraine!


----------



## taz (Jul 24, 2014)

Have you taken a look at PC-BSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 25, 2014)

The best desktop is *. Which changes daily.


----------



## tankist02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Take a look at MATE. Easy on resources, nice familiar UI.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 26, 2014)

For a desktop, I usually have Xfce; for a lightweight X system I tend to use Fluxbox.


----------



## Dr.Topaz (Apr 18, 2017)

Enlightenment might suit you for your purposes,i use it.Its modern and supports FreeBSD


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 18, 2017)

XFCE and Mate should sit at the sweet spot between simplicity and full-featured. Both seem to work very well on FreeBSD.


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree with choosing Mate or XFCE. I used to run Mate exclusively. But then found how XFCE can be de-uglified and run it now instead.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Apr 19, 2017)

I see well considered suggestions in this thread. However, the OP asked about which DE will run best on FreeBSD. I take that to roughly mean which DE will run faster/smoother on FreeBSD compared to on a Linux installation. Since there has not been any specific answer to that, does that mean all DEs run equally well on FreeBSD? Is it only a matter of personal choice and the OS does not work better or worse with any particular choice?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 19, 2017)

Besides, the thread is 3 years old and the OP hasn't posted once in the past year.


----------

